# Woodstove only stays lit with door cracked open



## phil21502 (Oct 7, 2012)

With my wood stove it will only stay lit if the door is cracked open. When u close it all the way the fire goes out. Any ideas? It's a hearthstone II stove. And the front glass is always black.


----------



## greenskeeper (Oct 7, 2012)

how "hot" is the fire? are you closing the door too early or is this an ongoing problem? Fire going out with the door closed makes me think it is a flue problem unless the fire isn't hot enough to sustain...


----------



## phil21502 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fire has been burning an hour so far 2nite


----------



## WV wood chopper (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you hear the wood sizzle while it is trying to burn? Black glass usually means wet wood (not fully seasoned). How hot do you get the stove?


----------



## rigandig (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a thought, is the draft/burn control wide open. I never choke mine down for those "long" burns, but if ya close it, the fire will definitely drop way down . Just a thought.


----------



## elmoleaf (Oct 7, 2012)

- Poor or weak draft due to: wrong diameter flue (too large), flue not tall enough, weak draft due to warm weather, blocked flue/obstructed cap, stove competing for combustion air with other household items (clothes dryer, exhaust fan etc).
- Poor fuel....wet, not seasoned, rotten.
- Problem with stove...blocked air passages, air closed down too much.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Oct 7, 2012)

does it have the interior damper? maybe it's not opening or you are closing it too soon?
I had the same stove years back and never had any problems with mine.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 7, 2012)

First thought is green wood, but tell us about your chimney.......


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 7, 2012)

Lots of good points so far.

Do you mind if I ask how old is your house? Extremely airtight? Does it act the same if you crack a window about an inch?

Clean chimney? Inspected for any blockages?


----------



## stihly dan (Oct 7, 2012)

Has to be to warm for a fire in md, I am 800 miles north and still have not lit. And I am dieing too.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 7, 2012)

We lit our first fire of this season today.

Has been in the fifties and the house was getting towards the mid sixties.

We are about 45 minutes north of the Maryland off I83.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you burnt in it before or is this a new stove? If previous year it was okay before checking the chimney for blockage is where I'd start.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Oct 7, 2012)

I would go with too warm and or wet wood.

Fire’s not hard too please, needs air and fuel.

My input; first fire of the year, I start it slow with small very dry wood.
Then add more small wood and keep it warm until the whole stove warms up.

After it gets warm I throw in bigger wood that is moon dry.

The key is dry wood, warm stove and cool outside weather


----------



## phil21502 (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a nest in the chimney. Lol. Burning good now. And I live in the mountains of md. Plenty cold snuff for a fire last nite.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Oct 8, 2012)

phil21502 said:


> Had a nest in the chimney. Lol. Burning good now. And I live in the mountains of md. Plenty cold snuff for a fire last nite.



That will do it. 

Cold here as well. we were down in the 20s last week..


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 8, 2012)

phil21502 said:


> Had a nest in the chimney. Lol. Burning good now. And I live in the mountains of md. Plenty cold snuff for a fire last nite.



Whadja find, just the toasted nest or getcha sum smoked chicken too?! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## phil21502 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mice!!! It's snowin here 2day


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Oct 8, 2012)

smoked rat...tasty! MD gets snow before PA? I gota go south to see the white stuff?


----------



## phil21502 (Oct 8, 2012)

I guess in the mountains we do. Lol


----------



## dave_dj1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm glad you got it figured out! 
Wee had a similar thing happen at deer camp last year. Burn on................................................


----------



## Garmins dad (Oct 8, 2012)

phil21502 said:


> Mice!!! It's snowin here 2day



Any amount worth talking about? None here yet i'm 10 hours south of the North West Territories Border..


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 9, 2012)

It's not a bad idea to cap off chimneys in the off season.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 9, 2012)

when's the last time you cleaned your flue before just now? how long's your glass been black? you may only have found one problem, may have others.


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,
It sounded to me like you might have had a tree rat stuck in the chimney !!!!!!!!!!




Henry and Wanda


----------

